# Lamborghini run to Beaulieu



## ls3-steve (May 7, 2011)

This past Bankholiday weekend saw quite a few car shows on, Auto Italia, Goodwood and Pride and Joy.

Lamborghini Pangbourne arranged for a drive down to Beaulieu from their showroom, loads of their customers and some Pistonheads members turned up for the drive. I was in the White 560-4 Spider as a passenger doing photos. Some of these are my favorite shots so far, im really pleased. Always learning new tricks with the camera.










































































































































































































Some photos from the show itself..


























































































































































and then the much quieter drive home..


































Please let me know what your thoughts as i am still quite new to all this

Thanks for looking

Steve


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Amazing... excellent shots..


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow those Diablos look amazing


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

That was just heaven thank you for posting.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

You captured the experiance , some great shots.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Superb, great pics thank you for them an amazing sight


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice set of pics.

The burd in the black car (3rd back) in pic 15 does not appear to be having a fun day out 

If I ever won the lottery, pretty sure I'd never tick the "pink/purple" paintwork option on one of these. Each to their own.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

some great shots


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great photographs. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, fantastic.


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

WOW! A Zonda and a Koenigsegg together


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stunning shots and cars love the Diablos, they havent age at all....


----------



## ls3-steve (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words. Will have many more shoots like this coming up throughout the year. I've only really just started in this big ol photography world but these are some of my best yet. I'm really pleased with them

Steve


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Awesome shots, just had a crisis here!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

some great photos here!

I saw a really light blue one on the local roads the other day, it must have been on its way home!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Enjoyed looking through those. Nice effort.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

great shots, great cars too:thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice pics.:argie: Thanks for sharing.
Never noticed before but it is amazing how similar the front ends of the Diablo and Lotus Esprit are....


----------

